# Unexpected Cougar



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

Thought I would share this! I have been running a trap line this year, and while out and about checking traps, I was seeing a lot of cougar tracks. I purchased an over the counter harvest objective tag for cougar, because well... ya never know.. Last week after checking traps, I thought while I was out, I might try to do a little calling. After setting up, and running the Foxpro for not even a min, To my amazement and total suprise, this cougar come slinking out, putting the sneak on my call!! I had to have set up right on top of her, I shot her at 15yrds away!!! First cougar I have ever gotten, and as far as I know, Kinda like hitting the lottery!!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Incredible. I've heard of it happening before, but I'm sure that is a very rare experience.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Indeed, a rare experience!^^^^^^^^^^^

CY, your only the 4th or 5th guy I know of in 30+ years of hunting cat's
I know of pulling this off..

I'm guessing the Range Creek unit?


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

lol yes sir, nine mile unit! I'm going to attribute this cat to dumb *ss luck! Or as your signature says "even a bling squirrel finds a nut once and awhile"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen

Good job!

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice, congrats !!!!!
They are amazing animals.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

awesome cat! congratulations!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

nice shootin tex.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's pretty cool!! In all my years of calling bears, bobcat and coyotes in the mountains we've only called in two, one incidental and one on purpose. Too bad we didn't have cougar tags at the time.
Pretty cool feat to go out with a tag in your pocket, call for cougar and actually get one. Congrats.
Chuck J.


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you all! I am feeling very blessed to have gotten such an elusive beautiful critter!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I wonder if you were by a kill site. We came upon a fresh kill and set up hoping for a bobcat and started calling. It wasn't but a couple minutes and we spotted a lion puzzy-footing towards us through the pinyon/junipers. He hung up about 30 yards in full view for about 20 minutes before he sauntered off. Pretty freakin' cool.
That was up Card canyon below the archery range up Logan canyon.


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

That in and of itself is pretty cool to watch a cat for that long! It very well could have been close to a kill site because the area is full of wintering deer.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Cred points? Anyone? I'm impressed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

cedaryotes said:


> Thought I would share this! I have been running a trap line this year, and while out and about checking traps, I was seeing a lot of cougar tracks. I purchased an over the counter harvest objective tag for cougar, because well... ya never know.. Last week after checking traps, I thought while I was out, I might try to do a little calling. After setting up, and running the Foxpro for not even a min, To my amazement and total suprise, this cougar come slinking out, putting the sneak on my call!! I had to have set up right on top of her, I shot her at 15yrds away!!! First cougar I have ever gotten, and as far as I know, Kinda like hitting the lottery!!!!


Congrats!

You just saved the lives of about 250 deer.

I salute you.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

cedaryotes said:


> lol yes sir, nine mile unit! I'm going to attribute this cat to dumb *ss luck! Or as your signature says "even a bling squirrel finds a nut once and awhile"


It seems to me that lions, wolves, and 'yotes are very responsive to being called. They have very sensitive hearing.

Dogs and cats are the same way.

These mammals are all territorial and when they hear a call they respond to the challenge.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

cedaryotes said:


> That in and of itself is pretty cool to watch a cat for that long! It very well could have been close to a kill site because the area is full of wintering deer.


It seems like your lion was stalking your traps.

Then the hunter became the hunted.

All in all this was a really great job.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Karl said:


> It seems like your lion was stalking your traps.
> 
> Then the hunter became the hunted.
> 
> All in all this was a really great job.


BS,

Lions don't hunt people, Nor do they 'stalk' traps.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> BS,
> 
> Lions don't hunt people, Nor do they 'stalk' traps.


Lions get hungry and will do whatever it takes to get food.

Same as my cat.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

oh boy, Karl vs Goofy...this could be the start to something good.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> oh boy, Karl vs Goofy...this could be the start to something good.


I bet Karl wins. He knows EVERYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> oh boy, Karl vs Goofy...this could be the start to something good.


Goofy simply likes to pick nits -- sort of like an oxpecker.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I bet Karl wins. He knows EVERYTHING!!!!!!


Well there's that.....and Goofy doesn't get outdoors much either. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, check out the Recipe section for some great tasting Mountain lion dishes:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/2290-mountain-lion-steaks.html

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Karl might learn some new naughty words from Goofy via PMs


-DallanC


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Karl might learn some new naughty words from Goofy via PMs
> 
> -DallanC


"Sticks and stones ..." Dallan.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, check out the Recipe section for some great tasting Mountain lion dishes:
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/2290-mountain-lion-steaks.html
> 
> .


I can't bear to look.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bet he has some bear recipes, too


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

Loke said:


> I'll bet he has some bear recipes, too


mmm bear... now you have my attention:grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Karl said:


> Goofy simply likes to pick nits -- sort of like an oxpecker.


Now days, I only 'pick nits' when posters, post, 
Uninformed, uneducated, posts..........

Obviously Karl, you have not been around very many Mt lions.
Your posts about cats look like 'Californian' rhetoric' .


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd about crap myself if I saw that (both out of excitement and fear).


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a wild story to tell! Great work, and saved a couple deer I'm sure from the critter.

Now, what caliber of gun did you shoot it with? Looks like it did the job and then some.:mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job Cedar Wood! That is a story for sure. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> That is a wild story to tell! Great work, and saved a couple deer I'm sure from the critter.
> 
> Now, what caliber of gun did you shoot it with? Looks like it did the job and then some.:mrgreen:


just a simple 5.56 55 grain varmint round.. didnt leave to big of an exit hole, but hit a main vein so she bled out pretty quick.. lots o blood. :grin:


----------



## cedaryotes (Dec 23, 2016)

NHS said:


> Great job Cedar Wood! That is a story for sure. Can't wait to see it.


"Cedar Wood" I see what you done there... nicely done and well played! I'll send you some pictures for sure when I get her back!


----------

